# What color touch-up/spray paint and where to get?



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

Looking for some matching red paint to touch up some holes I will be drilling in the auger housing on my HS1132. 
Also some spray can would be great as well for hitting inside the chute.
Anyone have a color code, or place to source?
Thanks!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is a link to a thread that has the Honda color codes. I hope this helps.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/24385-honda-paint-question.html


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

You can buy the OEM honda paint but I found rustoleum gloss sunrise red to be almost an exact match as well. 

You can either pick up an aerosol can from your local homedepot for $4 or a quart for $9. 

Rust-Oleum Stops Rust 1-qt. Gloss Sunrise Red Protective Enamel Paint-7762502 at The Home Depot


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

Awesome, sorry I didn't notice that other thread. Thanks for the links and tips.
I may try to get the factory paint from that linked thread. Hopefully it works for my model year. If not, rustoleum it is at least for the inside of the housing where it will more than likely just wear off again.


----------

